# no more feeders?



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Would it be possible to train a P to quit eating feeders? Maybe by not putting any in with them for a year or so?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Yea, just don't give them any feeders at all anymore.

If they refuse to eat anything _but_ feeders try weaning them off from them.

Make them go a day or 2 without eating and try feeding them what you would like them to start eating.

It might take some time but it should work.

What are you feeding them now besides feeders? How big are your p's?


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I only have one Red, I was just wondering if it would work. I mean, if it never saw another fish (other than the pleco) for the next year or so, would it quit trying to eat feeders? I feed it plenty of stuff besides feeders. He only get fish once or twice a month.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Sure it would work. I know a lot of people that wouldn't ever feed their fish feeders. :smile:

Edit:Oh wait...

I am misunderstanding you I think.

Do you mean after a year you would put other fish in there with him and he wouldn't try and eat them because he's used to going without feeders?

If so, then no. It's their nature to kill and he'll always do that. I'm not sure if going without feeders for so long would minimize this or not, but I wouldn't bank on it if that's what you mean.

If that is what you meant, I'm sorry, I misunderstood your original post.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I'd expect not.

The aggression of a P is not learned but inherent. If you put a feeder in there after a year it would kill the feeder. No other P taught it to kill the first feeder now did it.

this of course is my opinion, you never really know what any piranha will do.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You can train feeders to eat different varieties of food, but no matter how long you hinder them from eatting feeders, their natural instincts would take over.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rember a piranha is a piranha 
all animals have there instints that will always kick in


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Almost every P i have, i trianed it to not eat feeders but loves to eat them when given. They can live without it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> Yea, just don't give them any feeders at all anymore.
> 
> If they refuse to eat anything _but_ feeders try weaning them off from them.
> 
> ...


 when i first started reading this i was thinking







, but it was a misunderstanding...lol

piranha will always have their killer instinct


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If they are hungry enough they will eat anything, still i believe is benefical a feeder once in a while to sharp their killing instinct...!


----------

